# EOS M Firmware Update Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/eos-m-firmware-update-coming-soon/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/eos-m-firmware-update-coming-soon/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Autofocus Speed Boost</strong>

Further enhancing the performance and utility of the EOS M, Canon also announces today a firmware upgrade that boosts the AF shutter speed, making One Shot AF up to 2.3x faster1. The new firmware delivers improved performance as a result of a reworked AF Drive Control System and Canon encourages all existing users of the EOS M to download the new firmware version 2 once it becomes available at the end of June 2013.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 6, 2013)

that sounds good.

not a camera for me thought.

when i go smaller then a DSLR i want the camera to be pocketable.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 6, 2013)

Does this mean there is not a new one coming out soon? 2.3x faster AF would certainly help... the AF was the main reason I havn't got one... lets see what people think of it once it is in the camera!


----------



## wrlphoto (Jun 6, 2013)

Level of want for this camera increasing... but I just bought a 6d so this is going to have to wait a little while


----------



## eric_ykchan (Jun 6, 2013)

1. Last time Canon said that the performance is limited by hardware, and could not be improved by firmware.
2. If the performance could be significantly increased by firmware, why did Canon drop the selling price the 2nd time?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jun 6, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Does this mean there is not a new one coming out soon? 2.3x faster AF would certainly help... the AF was the main reason I havn't got one... lets see what people think of it once it is in the camera!


 
Maybe the EOS M2 will have (even) faster Autofocus PLUS other features (viewfinder and/or new APS-C sensor and/or GPS etc.).
The two models ("basic" and "advanced") can cohesist: Nikon and Sony offer more than one mirrorless.


----------



## mrzero (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just hoping that a similar firmware update is in the works for the Powershot G1 X...

(crickets chirping)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 6, 2013)

Great news ... just bought the EOS-M (with 22 f/2 lens) on last Sunday ... what I really like is that it fits in my trouser pockets and the AF is not bad as some people claim.


----------



## botw (Jun 6, 2013)

Very good news. I'm also intrigued by the new ultrawide.


----------



## jerrykil (Jun 6, 2013)

I very excite! Getting mine tomorrow with 22mm and the 18-55mm and and and gunna magic lantern it up and put on that new firmware when it comes out and feel like a champ for not giving more money to Sony. I was expecting more firmware news with the release of the new lens.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 7, 2013)

i'd buy if they can get it to focus quicker


----------



## tomsop (Jun 7, 2013)

If you read the Amazon reviews a couple people complain that it takes a second or so between shots to get the camera to refocus and that it is a no go for shooting quickly moving objects like birds, etc. I'v listened to a videoreview that says the AF is even slower when using the adapter ring with EFS or EF lenses. 

My point is that 2.3X may not even be fast enough to bring it in line with what users expected when they bought the camera. So I would recommend people wait first for others to test the AF speed with the new firmware in real world conditions. 

I am going to reconsider the camera because of price one I see the results of the firmware and whether another EOS-M model is announced later this summer.


----------



## pwp (Jun 7, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Does this mean there is not a new one coming out soon? 2.3x faster AF would certainly help... the AF was the main reason I havn't got one... lets see what people think of it once it is in the camera!


The solution is already available, the tiny 100D 
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-100d-rebel-sl1

Check out the size difference compared to a 5D3...OMG
http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-100dsl1-first-look-preview-roundup/

Also: 
http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/worldwide-smallest-dslr-from-canon-vs-eos-m/
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2013/03/canon-eos-100d-the-shrunken-down-beginner-dslr-youve-been-waiting-for/
http://versusio.com/en/canon-eos-m-vs-canon-eos-100d-canon-ef-s-18-55mm-f-3-5-5-6-is-stm

-PW


----------



## tallrob (Jun 9, 2013)

Finally. This is very good news. Hopefully they've listened to feedback. I need faster AF and/or faster switching to manual focus without a trip to the menus.


----------

